

SoundCloud Command-Line Client - wakaflockafliz
https://github.com/grobie/soundcloud2000/

======
Mizza
I wrote a specific SoundCloud downloader that's very easy to use:

    
    
        pip install soundscrape
        soundscrape black-moth-super-rainbow
    

[https://github.com/Miserlou/SoundScrape](https://github.com/Miserlou/SoundScrape)

------
mzs
This is really neat, thanks! I like all the browsing ability that this seems
to offer. I should throw-out another option: youtube-dl (
[http://rg3.github.io/youtube-
dl/supportedsites.html](http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/supportedsites.html) )
in the past I have used it for sound cloud cause the site does not work well
(I can usually browse but not listen to anything) on my system, and youtube-dl
only really needs python.

------
peaton
The sense of depth in the logo is pretty incredible. In other news, does
anyone know if there is a terminal client for Spotify?

~~~
mmmm
[http://despotify.sourceforge.net/](http://despotify.sourceforge.net/)

Not sure if it still works. If it does work it requires that your user is
subscribed to Spotify Premium I believe.

~~~
wakaflockafliz
For Spotify, there is also Artem Gordinsky's fabulous Spotifree:

[https://github.com/ArtemGordinsky/SpotiFree](https://github.com/ArtemGordinsky/SpotiFree)

[http://spotifree.gordinskiy.com/](http://spotifree.gordinskiy.com/)

DISCLAIMER: This has nothing to do with command-line anything, it's just a
useful project I discovered and wanted to share.

------
perlpimp
[http://cmd.fm](http://cmd.fm) has command line client but it is in a web
browser.

~~~
mcescalante
FWIW I tried this service a few times over the course of a few months and
could not get it to consistently work, and overall I wasn't impressed. I think
a non-browser based one may feel snappier too, so I'm interested to see how
this one works.

~~~
drKarl
There's an OS X client for cmd.fm. It doens't run on the shell, it's a
standalone app but it feels like command line

------
hauget
so much win in this!

------
igravious

      $ sudo apt-get install portaudio19-dev libmpg123-dev libncurses-dev
    
      Reading package lists... Done
      Building dependency tree       
      Reading state information... Done
      Note, selecting 'libncurses5-dev' instead of 'libncurses-dev'
      Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
      requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
      distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
      or been moved out of Incoming.
      The following information may help to resolve the situation:
    
      The following packages have unmet dependencies:
       portaudio19-dev : Depends: libjack-dev
      E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.

~~~
Macuyiko
A quick Google search gives the solution:

sudo apt-get install portaudio19-dev libjack-jackd2-dev libmpg123-dev
libncurses-dev

~~~
igravious
Thanking you. It was late and I was tired.

